
Stanford Researchers Have a Plan to Tackle the Climate Emergency Worldwide - solarengineer
https://www.sciencealert.com/stanford-researchers-have-a-plan-to-tackle-the-climate-emergency
======
solarengineer
Summary:

\- Feasible by 2030, but extended till 2050 to account for geo political
issues

\- USD 70 trillion, but will pay itself back in about 7 years

\- 95% of the technology already invented

\- involves transitioning all our energy sectors, including electricity,
transport, industry, agriculture, fishing, forestry and the military to work
entirely with renewable energy.

\- Solutions for ocean transport and long distance travel to be commercialised

